# Automatic Chevy S10



## lockduke (Dec 25, 2009)

There is a company out west and don't ask what their name is as I can't remember to save my soul, but if my sometime's memory is correct they have designed an automatic transmission from a powerglide with an external pump that does not need to idle the motor to keep up hydraulic pressure.Thus not needing to idle the motor.And I also think in reading their site they were in the process of doing an overdrive trans next just for highway cruiser EV style. Sorry I can't remember the name, but I think I got their site from the forum try looking into the archives good luck. DUKE,


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

the shlush box is computer controlled. keep all the sensors and PCM. You will need a rpm signal fed to the pcm. look in the vendors section of this forum for better data.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

The Soliton1/Jr have a nice idle function. Even though my car is a manual I've used idle mode to test the air conditioning (tail shaft driven stock compressor). However with no manual mode or method of adjusting shift points you might have to trick it into shifting where you want it to. Depending on what the tranny monitors to determine shift point (Throttle position/RPM/??) You might be able to feed it a bogus RPM signal to keep it in the gear you want for as long as you want.


----------



## Mark C (Jun 25, 2010)

There's an in-depth thread addressing this topic. 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...s-why-automatic-gearboxes-work-evs-29101.html

I thought it was very interesting with a ton of valuable info. Hope this helps.


----------



## coryrc (Aug 5, 2008)

lockduke said:


> There is a company out west and don't ask what their name is as I can't remember to save my soul, but if my sometime's memory is correct they have designed an automatic transmission from a powerglide with an external pump that does not need to idle the motor to keep up hydraulic pressure.,


Kansas EV EVglide!

http://www.kansasev.com/evglide-powertrain.html


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

You dont have to use a late electric trans. There is a chevy and a ford both with non computer and lock up both. Slips my mind though...lol. a senior moment. Miz


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

fords: A4LD from 1988 to 1990 BUT has to be OBD1. Possibly AOD same vintage.

sorry not a chevy guy yet.


----------

